# some photos of my mouse collection pic heavy!!



## ghosthouse (Dec 9, 2012)

Here are some pics I took today of my fancy feeders. After browsing a few mouse genetics websites I believe I have satin, longhair, fox, dove, and some BEW I think the pattern on my pied ones is the sash thing. Anybody who cares to help me ID what else I have genetically, feel free to tell me what else. Thanks


----------



## ghosthouse (Dec 9, 2012)

here's some more


----------



## ghosthouse (Dec 9, 2012)

last few pics


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

The yellowish ones are probably recessive yellow (RY). This color comes in pink eyed or black eyed, you look to have both.


----------

